# Hattie & Mylius Halifax N.S Medicine bottle Help



## BeachComber (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi all, Went diving last weekend and found this medicine bottle. It has a deeper purple colour too it then what the picture actually shows! It is about 8 inches tall and is embossed with Hattie & Mylius / Dispensing Chemists / Halifax N.S . Does anyone have any information on this bottle? The estimated age, history, rarity, etc etc. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks again.


----------



## Blackglass (Jun 15, 2011)

Can't help you on value and history, but I can say that it looks to date from the 1890's-1910's, give or take. I wonder if Canadian meds have a strong value...


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 15, 2011)

Hey BeachComber,

 They were part of a big Canadian Merger in 1905:

 "CANADA.

 Details of the Big Mergerâ€”Sixteen Wholesale Houses Join Hands â€”Six Million Dollars Capitalâ€”Officers of the Corporation.

 (From our Regular Correspondent.) Toronto, Canada, December 18.â€”The organization of the National Drug & Chemical Company, with a capital of $6,000,000, was completed at a meeting held at the Windsor Hotel, Montreal, on the 7th Inst The following 16 firms were embraced in the merger: The Hattie & Mylius Company, Halifax, N. S.; Simpson Bros. Company, Halifax; Canada Drug Company, T. B. Barker & Sons and the D. McDalrmid Drug Company, all of St John, N. B.; Evans & Sons, Kerry, Watson & Co. and Lyman, Knox & Co., all of Montreal; Lyman, Knox & Charlton and Elliott & Co., Toronto; Henry Skinner & Co., Kingston, Ont.; Dominion Drug Company and J. Winer & Co., Hamilton, Ont.; London Drug Company, London, Ont; Bole -Drug Company, Winnipeg and Calgary, Alberta, and Henderson Bros., Vancouver and Victoria. B. C.

 OFFICERS ELECTED.

 The following officers were elected: President, D. W. Bole, M.P., Winnipeg; first vice-president, J. W. Knox, Montreal; second vice-president, A. B. Evans, Montreal; treasurer, C. W. Tinling, Hamilton; secretary, James Mattinson, London. The other directors are T. H. Wardlesworth, Charles Lyman and W. S. Kerry, Montreal; T. M. Henderson, Victoria; Wm. Henderson, Vancouver; H. W. Barker, St John; W. S. Elliott, Toronto; James B. Hattie and F. C. Stinson, Halifax, and W. W. Bole, Winnipeg." From American Druggist, 1905. 






 "120	
 Mixed Lot.

 This lot contains three medicines and a painted label glass soda. The soda is a ginger beer bottled by R.S. Fisher of Halifax (on rear). The three medicines include: a codd liver emulsion from Hattie & Mylius of Halifax; a TA Slocum from Toronto; and a Douglas' Egyptian liniment from Napanee, Ontario. All four are in very good condition with no damage. Slight bit of stain on the clear and aqua medicines.

 Opening Bid: $20

 Estimated Range: $30-40

 Sold for $20." From Maple Leaf Auctions, March 2009.






 "Hattie & Mylius Druggists Halifax, N.S.  C7508    R6" From Bergsengs.


----------



## mctaggart67 (Jun 16, 2011)

I've collected Canadian drugstore bottles for 30 years now, and I'd say that demand for ones from larger cities, including Halifax, is generally tailing off a bit. Hattie & Mylius was a fairly large firm, with branch stores, etc., so their bottles are fairly common. This bottle looks like a London Oval and about circa 1900. I'd say, depending on condition, in the $10 to $25 range. Older styles, such as the French Square, in excellent condition run in the $20 to $35 range.


----------



## BeachComber (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Very helpful information.

 Mctaggart67 - I have many Canadian medecines and other Canadian bottles that I find here while diving around. If you don't mind i could send u a few pictures? I really do not know much about Canadian sodas, medecines and other bottles. thanks again.


----------



## Ryan Schnitzer (Jun 17, 2011)

nice bottle[]


----------



## mctaggart67 (Jul 16, 2012)

Yes, please email me pix to the address on the photo below.


----------

